# My Yamaha YSR conversion



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice looking bike there.

I have removed your duplicate posts for you.


----------



## Orphee (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I was looking for deleting the duplicate posts.


----------



## Bowen (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking bike dude.I really like it and i have seen another mate who prepared and given the way he makes his eYSR...I feel it is much better then his..Here is the link for his eYSR.
http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=18183


----------



## Orphee (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello Bowen

I take a look at your link but I don't think you can put so much power in a YSR body. YSR is a *small bike* and, or this conversion, motor is in the frame, not in the wheel like me. Of course, you can use A123 cells (as mine) to have big discharge current but, if you want an high voltage, you will not have place to put every cell or you will have to decrease Ah so distance will be very low. 

It's a nice project but I don't think it will be really a good one because, to have speed and distance, it need a big frame.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Orphee,

He's got a hubmotor....

and its only a 3000W hubmotor, so its not going to be very powerful, but it'l have a good amount of energy.

Nothing wrong with this conversion, but he's going overkill on batteries for a 3000W motor and its going to be a bit slow.


----------



## Orphee (Aug 24, 2009)

frodus said:


> Orphee,
> 
> *He's got a hubmotor*....
> 
> ...


So he have the same motor than mine  no more than about 70km/h.
The best thing to do to have high speed on this bike is to buy a 7000W 72V hub. Here it would run at more than 100km/h but ... in a short distance


----------



## aaronrockies (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice bike, just wondering where can i buy this bike


----------

